# Veritas Plow Plane



## Straightbowed (Feb 9, 2012)

Just a question I just ordered tha plow plane and waiting for it to come in, is there any tips on using this plane such as begining maybe with some touchup honing or of that sort?


> ?


Steve


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

I don't have a Veritas plane but have heard countless times, and without exception, that they're ready to go out of the box. Fettling you will have to do (set the fence, depth adjustment, etc.), but that's with any plane. Enjoy it, I'd love to run one through it's paces someday!


----------



## tirebob (Aug 2, 2010)

I have one and it is an exceptional tool. You can use it out of the box but the blades will benefit from a bit of final honing. Practice using it a bit in some scrap to get the feel for it. Avoid taking just one long cut across the entire length of your board for the first few passes. Start near the end and take small strokes working your way back until you are taking full length strokes. That way the groove will guide the plane a little better and you avoid tearout. Also, the post on the depth stop is pretty slick and can move while working. I found mine benefited greatly from a slight roughing with sandpaper. No issues now…

Did you get the T&G conversion kit as well? I have and have played with a bit but have yet to use it in a project. It will have a wee bit more of a learning curve, but those that use it seem to really like it!


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

Steve,
I have several Veritas planes and Smitty is right. They are ready to go out of the box. Still, every iron could use a little polish.


----------



## Purrmaster (Sep 1, 2012)

My Veritas jack plane iron did need some honing out of the box. But not much. And the back was flat as a pancake so I never needed to fiddle with that. I'm hoping to get one of their block or shoulder planes soon.


----------



## Straightbowed (Feb 9, 2012)

thank you very much for the info when I get tha plow I will update you guys and see whats goin on.

steve


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

I'm with the rest of the gang, have several of their planes, most got a tryout with
the shipping goop only just wiped off, ready to go as was..but like Scott says a little polish helps even the best.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

I've got that plow in my cart b/c I've heard so many nice things about it; and I can't find a Record 44. I know Lysdexic uses his a lot and the results are spectacular. I bet all you'll have to do is polish the back. My LN blades often show up with a surprising amount of mill marks.


----------



## Sylvain (Jul 23, 2011)

There is a review here :
http://www.cornishworkshop.co.uk/smallplow.html
"[The cutters]They differ from the normal run of plough and combi cutters in having square sides, rather than relieved like Stanleys, Records etc,and I was surprised to find how much of a difference that made. I was more conscious of binding in deeper grooves and on the return stroke the action felt rather jerky and disjointed as, presumably, the back edges of the cutter resisted the backwards motion "

To alleviate the problem, see Paul sellers recommendation on:
http://paulsellers.com/2012/09/buying-good-tools-cheap-6/

"My reason for mentioning in the earlier blog #5 that the underside of the irons would need sanding too is because often the irons are cut with square edges instead of being sloped from front face to back. In general, Record always bevelled the underside of the edges from 4-7degrees. This meant that when the plane was dragged back along the cut, the edge of the cutting iron didn't ride the walls and cut the walls on the backstroke, which is a general source of damage in using plough planes. it is a good idea to take a 10" flat file and bevel the sides to make them narrow on the underside of the cutter.

I still round the corners of the top face corners of the irons so that they don't undercut the walls of the groove, especially will this happen with the opening cuts, so it's good to take care here."

another review :
http://www.inthewoodshop.com/ToolReviews/The%20Veritas%20Small%20Plow%20Plane.html


----------



## Straightbowed (Feb 9, 2012)

yes I have the Plow in the shop, but Im in a fight with Mr flumonia rite now it's kickin my rear, but I did manage to get out in the shop. I really think they should build a mid range box or case for this plane, but I think the Idea is for you to build it with the plane as an insturment. I got the works with this plane Imperial blades all sizes, including the tongue cutters, wish I could get out and play but I have to stay in the house and be a good boy Im goin to build a case for it I have a granite plate got from work a couple years ago 36×36x6 it is on a mobile base and I have all my handplanes under the rock, but can't wait to get out and plow


----------



## derekcohen (Jul 15, 2007)

In addition to my review ( http://www.inthewoodshop.com/ToolReviews/The%20Veritas%20Small%20Plow%20Plane.html ), there is also a pictorial on my website of using the T&G blades ..

http://www.inthewoodshop.com/ToolReviews/AccessoryBladesfortheVeritasSmallPlow.html










Regards from Perth

Derek


----------



## Straightbowed (Feb 9, 2012)

thank you Derek that was a some really good work and instruction I guess I will be runnin in an out of the house tryin to copy this. thank you very much for your time I really do appreciate it


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks Derek.


----------



## mikeswoodshop (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi everyone. Just signin tring to find more information on this plan. I was able to try it out (bare bones) at this year woodworker show and didn't realize there was more options. So I'm thinking of ordering the complete imperial set up but can't seem to find anyone talk about using it on hard woods; oak, walnut, maple…
I already have a LN 3/4" that works fine B Cherry and kinda ok on B redwood. I'm concerned with the LV wide blades not having enough support. Also is the nicker that big a deal ? I would think you could score the groove with a fine jap saw ?
Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## Straightbowed (Feb 9, 2012)

yes I just posted my plow for sale if you are interested I dont have time to use it


----------



## PaulSellers (May 13, 2011)

Another thing you can use this and other plough planes for is small rebates (rabbets US). Very handy for corner inlays. Clamp a sacrificial piece of wood to the side of the stock so that the skate runs fully supported and prevents the cutting iron from taking a deep, gouging cut. The depth shoe then rides on the sacrificial piece and so gives exact depth for finishing along the length. The skate itself controls the depth of cut. This is what we did with the old Record 043 and 044. It makes very crisp corners if grain run is good.


----------



## BigAxe (Oct 28, 2013)

I find that it is worth while to make an auxillary wooden fence to use with this plane


----------



## BubbaIBA (Nov 23, 2011)

I didn't read Derek's review so I don't know if he mentioned adding a fence to the plow plane but his photo showed one. The plow will be easier to control with an aux fence. As always keep the cutter sharp, the aux fence waxed, and firm pressure against the fence. You will find it is a great tool.

I expect I can groove the bottom of several drawers using the plow plane faster than the router guys can get set up and rout them, After a couple or three, they beat me but add in the clean up and I'm still ahead plus I've a boat load of spiffs for starting fires.

Here is a photo of mine with aux fence:









ken


----------



## derekcohen (Jul 15, 2007)

I have always recommended a subfence for better registration - especially in the vertical since this will ensure the groove is square.

Even better, ensure that the workpiece is flush against the sides of the bench, and then use the bench as a guide as well.










Regards from Perth

Derek


----------



## woodworksbyjohn (Jan 11, 2011)

Sorry to say that I sent back two of the small plow planes! I had read about problems with the depth stop slipping and sure enough the first one I received slipped. Called Lee Valley who suggested cleaning with mineral spirits and sanding post-worked for one or two cuts then slipped again. Returned and got replacement that slipped too. Very disappointed with the tool but thankful for their customer service. Tool is beautiful to handle and use other than that but when plowing a 1/4" groove in a 1/2" drawer side you can't risk having the depth stop slip!


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

True they are ready to use, but I always polish the back and check for flatness, whether Veritas or LN. Granted, I've never had one that wasn't pretty much flat, but it never takes more than a couple minutes so I believe taking a few minutes to polish and just touch up a microbevel is worthwhile.

Great purchase its def on my list as soon as a project comes up to justify it 'll get one.


----------



## derekcohen (Jul 15, 2007)

There have been reports from others of slipping depth stops on the LV Small Plow. The problem is that the steel rod is too well made! It is shiny and, thus, more "slippery".

One fix is to roughen the rod with 240 grit sandpaper. For many that is enough.

I did that but also added a screw slot to all the knobs on all my LV planes. The obvious reason is that this enables the clamp to be tightened more. The other reason is that it enables the knob to be loosened more easily. All without damaging the knob (otherwise one is forced to resort to vise grips, which tear up the knurling).



















Regards from Perth

Derek


----------



## woodworksbyjohn (Jan 11, 2011)

I've seen others mention cutting a slot and I'm certain, based on your reputation, that it works and is a good solution. I suppose I'm being stubborn in thinking that a brand new tool from a reputable company should perform flawlessly right "out of the box". I don't mind adjusting and retrofitting a used tool but at almost $300.00 I don't feel I should have to do that!


----------



## Sylvain (Jul 23, 2011)

I would suggest something like this ;










I didn't try it because unfortunately I don't own such a plane.


----------



## woodworksbyjohn (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks Sylvain, That looks like it would work and reminds me of a more industrial type of spanner wrench. After two planes and the same problem I got a full refund and supposedly they will tell me what the problem was. I'm not holding my breath for that one! I just feel that a Veritas, with a tool that costs close to $300.00 should have perfected the depth stop before sending the tool out to the public. I am going to wait until Lie-Nielsen comes out with their plow plane and if my budget allows purchase one of theirs.


----------

